# Problem w/ skin above upper lip



## charish (Feb 2, 2006)

well i waxed my upper lip a few times well really more than a few and i even did the part right below my nose b/c even though i couldn't see any dark hair, it looked darker. well it's my skin, my friend has the same thing happening to her, but my skin is a little darker so i can see mine easier. she said she really notices her's after she smokes. i don't smoke. anyone else have this? i wonder if it's just some hyperpigmentation


----------



## pieced (Feb 2, 2006)

I tried waxing my upper lip, and I took the skin of with the wax strip, and it looked like I had herpes on my upper lip for about a month, and ever since the skin just under my nose has become a bit darker, and I asked my doc what the deal was, and he said that the skin was damaged there, and by time it will improve, so that was the first and the last time I waxed my upper lips, now I just pluck the hair with a tweezer, and that works just fine, and the dark patch is disappering, slowly but eventually...


----------



## Summer (Feb 2, 2006)

maybe skin lightening cream would work. Can't think of the brand name.

I wanted to try this cream on light breakout scars.


----------



## charish (Feb 2, 2006)

ouch, well i know that when it's close for your period to come or if you've just started you're skin is more sensitive that and certain creams or medicines that can make your skin more sensetive like acne med. which you have to be careful doing that or you can take your skin away. i also just pluck now but i don't really have to their.


----------



## charish (Feb 2, 2006)

that's true, when i was pregnant i had a dark patch on my nose (probably from the sun) and i used a lightner cream it worked as long as i didn't get out in the sun or use a sunless tanner.i think it was by jolen. i got it at walmart.


----------



## Ley (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow, that's scary that you have superficial scarring from waxing there. Hope it gets better soon hun :icon_love. I don't wax facial skin anymore either since I experienced the same skin ripping effect. The best method I've found is through direct plucking such as threading which doesn't strip the skin (but still hurts!! haha) - all my family abroad do this instead of waxing and it's much less risky IMHO


----------

